# la guerra è cominciata



## ChiaraConti

salut!
la guerre a commencé?
ou 
la guerre est commencée?

ou les deux?

URGENT!!


----------



## Asmodée

Les deux se disent !

la nuance est très subtile en effet mais je dirais que "a commencé" fait plus référence à une notion ponctuelle dans le temps.

par exemple : 
"La guerre a commencé?" => _Est-ce l'acte de déclaration de guerre a été prononcé

_"La guerre est commencé?" => _Est-ce qu'on est en guerre?

_Je ne suis pas sûr que mes exemples soient très explicites en fait mais bon les deux se disent et sont corrects.


----------



## Aoyama

> "La guerre a commencé ?" => _Est-ce l'acte de déclaration de guerre a été prononcé_
> 
> "La guerre est commencé*e *?" => _Est-ce qu'on est en guerre?_


C'est "fondamentalement" l'explication.
Avec l'auxiliaire avoir, c'est simplement une action qui débute.
Avec l'auxiliaire être, c'est une action "en cours", un processus en route, en train de se dérouler.
Je me demande si ce ne n'est pas la même chose en italien (mes connaissances sont restreintes ):
.*la guerra è cominciata* 
.*la guerra a cominciata* ?


----------



## itka

> Je me demande si ce ne n'est pas la même chose en italien (mes connaissances sont restreintes ):
> .*la guerra è cominciata*
> .*la guerra a cominciata* ?


Je pense qu'on dirait : 
*La guerra è cominciata.* (pourquoi est-ce qu'il me viendrait plutôt _"E' cominciata la guerra"_ ? Je ne sais pas si c'est plus fréquent...)
_*La guerra ha cominciato.*_
Mais pour le sens, non, je ne vois pas de différence avec le français... mais je peux me tromper ! Attendons l'avis des Italiens.


----------



## brian

Aoyama said:


> Je me demande si ce ne n'est pas la même chose en italien (mes connaissances sont restreintes ):
> .*la guerra è cominciata*
> .*la guerra ha cominciato* ?



Non, en italien ce n'est pas la même chose. Voici la différence:

_La guerra *è* cominciat*a*._ <-- point ! C'est la fin de la phrase ou de la pensée.
_La guerra *ha* cominciat*o* *a* demoralizzare il paese._

Bien sûr, la partie "a + <verbe>" on peut exclure dans un certain contexte, mais je dirais que c'est toujours sous-entendu, par exemple:

_Mi hai detto che tuo figlio doveva prendere ripetizioni di matematica. *Ha cominciato*?_

Ici _ha cominciato_ = _tuo figlio ha cominciato a prendere ripetizioni di matematica_, mais puisque cela a été déjà dit, il ne faut pas le répéter.


----------



## grechetto

itka said:


> Je pense qu'on dirait :
> *La guerra è cominciata.* (pourquoi est-ce qu'il me viendrait plutôt _"E' cominciata la guerra"_ ? Je ne sais pas si c'est plus fréquent...)
> _*La guerra ha cominciato.*_
> Mais pour le sens, non, je ne vois pas de différence avec le français... mais je peux me tromper ! Attendons l'avis des Italiens.


 
Cher Itka,

à mon avis "la guerra ha cominciato" n'est pas correct mais on dit simplement " la guerra è cominciata" ( ou "è cominciata la guerra" qui c'est pareil). 
On pourrait dire " la guerra ha cominciato ad espandere i suoi confini" , "la guerre a commencé à élargir ses frontières" mais ca c'est un sens figuré plutot rare.


----------



## itka

Brian, tu veux dire que "cominciare" est toujours suivi d'un complément (exprimé ou sous-entendu) ?
_Ho cominciato _(qualcosa / a fare qualcosa...)
_Ho cominciato la lezione. ==> La lezione è cominciata._
_Ho cominciato a studiare l'italiano._

Donc pour traduire "La guerre a commencé" on est obligé d'employer l'auxiliaire "être" et dire "_La guerre è cominciata_"...
Oui... ça "sonne" mieux, en effet. Mais ma connaissance de l'italien est surtout intuitive et j'aimerais savoir quelle est la règle ici.
Quand emploie-t-on l'auxiliaire "avoir" et quand l'auxiliaire "être" ? Ça dépend de quoi ?


----------



## brian

Oui, exactement, itka. La règle serait ça (plus ou moins comme tu as déjà écrit):

1) quand _cominciare_ est *transitif* (suivi d'un complément, exprimé ou sous-entendu), l'auxiliaire à employer est _avere_.

2) quand _cominciare_ est *intransitif*, l'auxiliaire à employer est _essere_.



			
				itka said:
			
		

> _Ho cominciato la lezione. ==> La lezione è cominciata._



Parfait.


----------



## L'equilibrista

brian said:


> Oui, exactement, itka. La règle serait ça (plus ou moins comme tu as déjà écrit):
> 
> 1) quand _cominciare_ est *transitif* (suivi d'un complément, exprimé ou sous-entendu), l'auxiliaire à employer est _avere_.
> 
> 2) quand _cominciare_ est *intransitif*, l'auxiliaire à employer est _essere_.
> 
> 
> 
> Parfait.


 
C'est exact.


----------



## itka

Ah oui, d'accord ! Merci !


----------

